# Johnson 140 - Fuel Consumption



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

I always thought my Johnson 140 burned a lot of gas, but I never thought too much about it because of my infrequent usage over the past few years.

I finally got my Garmin fuel flow meter hooked up and WOW...

15gph at 3500 rpms on my Mako 19.

Does this sound right?? Based on some postings on the Hull Truth and a few other boards I should be burning closer to half that. Anyone got any ideas on why/how I would be burning so much? Carbs were recently rebuilt.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

*140 gas consumption*



danthemanx07 said:


> I always thought my Johnson 140 burned a lot of gas, but I never thought too much about it because of my infrequent usage over the past few years.
> 
> I finally got my Garmin fuel flow meter hooked up and WOW...
> 
> ...


Back in the 80s I ran a 140 on a 20 Wellcraft Step Vee and I don't have any specific gph, but I would say that by the distances I used to go you 
should be using more like 9 to 10 gph.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hey*

Going by the 10% rule with 2 strokes. You should never use more then 14 gallons per hour on that motor at WOT.

This formula is usually pretty close, give or take 5%.


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

Eh. That was what I was thinking. Burning way too much.

Anyone know what would be causing this?? All the carbs were recently rebuilt. Everything with them seemed fine.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*hey*

This is going by experience: I rebuilt a similar motors carbs and I got the high speed jets missed up with the other the jets and it drank fuel like no other but seemed to run better.


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

chad403 said:


> This is going by experience: I rebuilt a similar motors carbs and I got the high speed jets missed up with the other the jets and it drank fuel like no other but seemed to run better.


Thanks for the tip. I'll look into the jets. I think I pulled them out one at a time to avoid mixing them up, but I will double check them.


----------

